# PS3 Dual Shock 3 Controllers



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Has anyone got one?

I need to get another controller for banter and found this from Canada?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WHITE-PS3-DUA...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Can anyone see any issues with the compatibility?

Cheers,
Mark :thumb:


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

can get the black version from play.com for cheaper


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

It's more expensive there, not that I am worried about 3 quid.


----------

